# Streaming und Scripte



## urbeck (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, das ich hier mit meiner Frage richtig bin, da sie mehrere Forenbereiche streift:

Wie genau kann ich aus einem Streamingfile (egal ob rm, oder wmv) Aktionen im Browserfenster steuern (egal ob HTML, JS, oder SWF) ?

Ich habe diese Technik in Amsterdam auf der IBC gesehen (die sagten "Triggering" dazu) und möchte sie unbedingt für eigene Projekte nutzen.

Um zu sehen, was ich genau meine, klickt mal auf

http://www.groovygecko.com/examples/mercedes/index.html (Hier steuern sie über JavaScript passend zum Film JPG-Einblendungen)

http://www.flashsync.de/ (Hier auf Demoanwendungen und gleich auf Start Demo (geht auch ohne Registrierung)) -- (Hier steuern sie aus einem Flashmovie den Player und umgekehrt)

Ich habe den Real Helix Producer (+Editor) und den Windows Media Encoder (+ File Editor), bei beiden kann man entweder über Merge Events (Real mit Txt-Datei) oder Script-Commands (Media Encoder) die Anweisungen direkt in den Header des Films einfügen, aber egal was ich auch versuche, es klappt einfach nicht.

Wenn man beispielsweise bei dem o.g. Link von GroovyGecko in den Player reinklickt und die Wiedergabe im Realplayer wählt, macht er JavaScriptFehler 'URL:java script:nextslide()' weil ihm die Verknüpfung zur Seite fehlt. 
Doch auch, wenn die Scripte aus dem Quelltext komplett übernehme und andere Bilder als Verknüpfung einfüge, passiert bei mir überhaupt nichts.

Was mach ich falsch, könnt ihr mir helfen ?


----------



## urbeck (25. Oktober 2003)

Habe es immer noch nicht herausgefunden, bin aber etwas weiter !

Bis jetzt weiß ich nur, das es in Bezug auf Real nich mit SMIL gemacht wurde. Die Leute vom Real-Support wussten nicht mal das es überhaupt ohne SMIL geht und können mir deshalb nicht helfen.  Auch die Leute vom Microsoft-Support sind überfragt, dabei gibt es diese Technik schon seit mehrern Jahren.  Bei http://www.solutionpark.ch machen die das schon ewig, in dem sie Vorstandsansprachen streamen und synchron dazu die Passenden Diagramme als Bilder aufrufen.

Bei der Real-Varinate habe ich es immerhin schon mal hinbekommen, das ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie bei groovygecko (siehe erstes Posting) produziere, wenn man dort den Stream im externen Player wiedergibt.  Das Problem ist nur, das wenn ich es bei mir nicht im externen Player wiedergebe, ein neues Browserfenster aufgeht, wo in der Adressleiste mein Befehl, sprich "javascript:next()" erscheint und folgender Quelltext enthalten ist, der nicht von mir stammt:

<HTML><SCRIPT LANGUAGE=javascript>var __w=next();if(__w!=null)document.write(__w);</SCRIPT></HTML> 

Wenn ich im Texteditor eine Raute vor das JavaScript setzte und es dann in den Film integriere, höhrt an der angegebenen Stelle mein Film auf, ein neues Fenster öffnet sich, der Film fängt dort wieder an...und so weiter bis ins Unendliche.

Bei der Windows Media Variante bin ich schon soweit, das er das gewünschte Bild an dem vorgegebenen Zeitpunkt anzeigt, leider nur an der Stelle, wo der Film läuft, was dazu führt, das der Film dann weg ist.

Das kann jetzt wirklich nur noch eine Kleinigkeit sein, die ich aber einfach nicht finde.  

Kann mir nicht bitte mal jemand helfen, ich bin scheinbar echt blind für den Fehler, weil ich schon zu lange davor hänge.


----------



## derrick (9. September 2004)

hallo, ich habe das mit dem realproducer 10 auch versucht

möchte ein bild als image map merge einfügen in mein .rm audiofile

in der hilfe steht man kann mit einem html editor ein imagemap erstellen und auch mit links versehen, diesen code soll man dann in eine textdatei einfügen und diese als script in das rm einfügen

jedoch sagt er mir dann falsches format

danke für hilfe!


----------

